# Where to live in Western Australia



## myboysjam (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, I am hoping that someone can help me. I am needing to complete my questionnaire for state sponsorship skilled visa and need to shortlist my preferred areas to 3. I am a joiner with a young family and I am looking for advice on where is the best place to stay in Western Australia for my family and I.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. Stuart.:clap2:


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Perth is so big mate It's really a tough question to ask.

The SW Coast is nice but very difficult to get work there especielly as a joiner. Country Westerm Australia is an awful place to live and hence why so many jobs are available.


----------



## Ayada (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Stuart,

How are the areas divided? On what basis?


I'm not too versed on job vacanies for joiners and WA is indeed enormous.

Perth is a good start though being the biggest city with multiple offers and areas to live in. 

Kalgoorlie is meant to be great to raise kids and can be good to live in if you develop a good group of friends. As in perth and anywhere there are some rough areas but if you research this correctly it's easy to know where these are.

Rural australia is very big on keeping tight communities and can be welcoming.

Also living in remote areas can bring tax benefits - but you have to see how far you would be from doctors or nurses in various areas. (Kalgoorlie does not count as remote)

Hope you manage to make your mind up.

Aya


----------

